# Heizungsregelung mit On/Off Ventil



## --alex-- (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo, habe im Heizungsvorlauf nur ein träges Auf-Zu 3Wege Ventil.
Wenn ich jetzt die Vorlauftemperatur mit Sollwert und Hysterese regle, bekomme ich eine relativ stark schwankende Vorlauftemperatur (3K).

Gibt es da eine elegantere Möglichkeit der Regelung?


----------



## Nordischerjung (19 Februar 2010)

Moin,

als Idee vielleicht ein PID Regler und ein Mischer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2010)

Hallo Alex,
dein Dreiwegeventil ist das jetzt ein richtiges Ventil oder ein Mischer?
Eigentlich soll so eine Regelung für eine Heizung im Haus sehr träge sein.
Wo hast du den deine Temperaturdifferenz im Vorlauf oder im Raum.


----------



## --alex-- (19 Februar 2010)

Das Ventil ist ein Mischer.
Die Temperaturschwankungen habe ich im Vorlauf.
Im Raum merkst überhaupt nichts davon.
Schaut halt blöd aus in der Temperaturaufzeichnung.


----------



## --alex-- (19 Februar 2010)

Wie kann ich den PID Regler auf den Mischer anwenden.
Habe nur zwei Ausgänge für den Mischer (Auf / Zu)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2010)

Bei meiner Heizungsregelung ist es so das die Heizung den
Mischer langsam auf bzw. zu macht. D.h. Mischer ein bischen
fahren und dann schaut die Regelung auf die Temperaturänderung.

Fährst du vlt. deinen Mischer immer bis zu Anschlag auf bzw. zu?


----------



## --alex-- (19 Februar 2010)

Ich fahre das Ventil im 10 Sekunden Takt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Februar 2010)

und wieviel, immer nur ein bischen


----------

